# Brewdogs 5am Saint Clone



## hopbomber (28/8/10)

Hi all, I had a brewdog 5am saint imported from scotland and it blew my mind. anyone got a clone receip for this one? prefer a beer kit clone but cant be too fussy. theres heaps of dry and late hops they have listed on their website but i would love to get the combination right. if ya havent herd of this beer check it out here http://www.brewdog.com/5am_saint.php cheers


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (28/8/10)

It's a top drop in my book.

I don't know any recipes but I would think the main part is the late and dry hopping using those hops mentioned on their site.

I am all ears for a clone as well!

Going for a drive to Toowoomba today so I am going to check out Dan Murphys for any Brewdogs. I don't think they have them though.

EDIT:

Here are the specs for those that can build recipes from the listed ingredients.

ABV:
5%
OG:
1048
IBUs:
25
Malts:
Maris Otter, Caramalt, Munich Malt, Crystal and dark crystal malts
Hops:
Nelson Sauvin, Amarillo / Dry Hops: Simcoe, cascade, centennial. ahtanum, Nelson Sauvin
Twist:
Loads of late hops and bucket-loads of dry hops


----------



## hopbomber (30/8/10)

How did you go at dan murphies? and brewdogs there Cheers - and thanks for the info,,,


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (31/8/10)

hopbomber said:


> How did you go at dan murphies? and brewdogs there Cheers - and thanks for the info,,,



Couldn't see any in the Toowoomba QLD store. I should of asked but was late for where I needed to be and just grabbed a 6 pack of LCBA and a Fat Yak 6 pack to try.


----------



## beerbog (31/8/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Couldn't see any in the Toowoomba QLD store. I should of asked but was late for where I needed to be and just grabbed a 6 pack of LCBA and a Fat Yak 6 pack to try.



Fat Yak is good gear! :beerbang:


----------



## Acasta (13/1/11)

Im interested in an AG recipe of this, so looking at the ingredients on their site i put this together:
Any advice?

Thanks


Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 27.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.40 L
Estimated OG: 1.048 SG
Estimated Color: 29.6 EBC
Estimated IBU: 30.2 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 68.0 %
Boil Time: 60 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.69 kg Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 77.0 % 
0.61 kg Munich I (Weyermann) (14.0 EBC) Grain 10.0 % 
0.49 kg Crystal, Dark (Joe White) (216.7 EBC) Grain 8.0 % 
0.30 kg Crystal (Joe White) (141.8 EBC) Grain 5.0 % 
15.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (20 min) Hops 10.2 IBU 
15.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (20 min) Hops 7.4 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (45 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (45 min) Hops 3.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (5 min) Hops 1.2 IBU 
5.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (5 min) Hops 1.1 IBU 
5.00 gm Amarillo [8.90%] (5 min) Hops 0.8 IBU 
5.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (5 min) Hops 0.5 IBU 
10.00 gm Cascade [5.40%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Centennial [10.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Nelson Sauvin [12.20%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops - 
10.00 gm Simcoe [13.00%] (Dry Hop 3 days) Hops -


EDIT: im thinking about the color. Maybe more dark crystal?
Also i though that caramalt was the same as crystal malt?


----------



## Acasta (14/1/11)

bump


----------



## Tim (14/1/11)

I think if you pinged @BrewDogJames on twitter he will help you out with percentages etc. They are pretty open about their recipes. I have his email address but I am pretty sure he doesn't want that spammed over the interwebs.


----------



## Guysmiley54 (18/1/11)

Tim said:


> I think if you pinged @BrewDogJames on twitter he will help you out with percentages etc. They are pretty open about their recipes. I have his email address but I am pretty sure he doesn't want that spammed over the interwebs.



How did you guys go with this one?

Love the Brewdog :beerbang:


----------



## kyleg (29/3/12)

Bump


----------



## menoetes (19/12/13)

I'm trying for an extract version to put down after christmas and would love some feedback, here's what I'm thinking so far...

1.5kg of coopers liquid amber malt
1.5kg of coopers liquid wheat malt
500g light dry malt
300g of caramalt to steep
200g of light crystal malt to steep
1 x US-05 yeast

Hop quantities and schedule as described above by Acasta.

Steeping Caramalt and Crystal for 30min in 2 litres of 75'c water, strain and top up to 5lts, bring to boil and add 500g of LDME. Do the 1 hour hops schedule. Add liquid malts, top up to 23lts, pitch yeast under 22'c and ferment at 18'c.

Any tips or feedback would be greatly welcome.


----------



## menoetes (27/12/13)

Bump...

Putting this one down in two days and would like to pick up any extra supplies I might need at the brewshop tomorrow morning.

No advice or help forthcoming on this one? If it looks golden then I guess it's all good.


----------



## Ferg (17/5/16)

I'm planning on doing a 40lt batch of this at the weekend but am feeling uneasy about the amount of dry hops.. It will be nearly 400g for my batch.. aside from the fact it will cost me a fortune in hops I would assume there is a sliding scale of returns the more dry hops you add?
Also, I am nowhere near the 30IBUs the recipe states. With a 30min whirlpool I get 19.8 in beersmith.
Has anyone had any experience in brewing this beer? 

View attachment 5AM Saint.pdf


----------



## sp0rk (17/5/16)

Ferg said:


> I'm planning on doing a 40lt batch of this at the weekend but am feeling uneasy about the amount of dry hops.. It will be nearly 400g for my batch.. aside from the fact it will cost me a fortune in hops I would assume there is a sliding scale of returns the more dry hops you add?
> Also, I am nowhere near the 30IBUs the recipe states. With a 30min whirlpool I get 19.8 in beersmith.
> Has anyone had any experience in brewing this beer?


I notice they don't state AA% for the individual hops in the recipe
I would assume the batches they were using probably had fairly high AA% for those hops at the time
May need to scale the bittering hops up a bit


----------



## Ferg (17/5/16)

Yeah that's my plan, I thought maybe the recipe was wrong but I didn't realise the percentages varied so much. As far as dry hops go 10g/l is ok then?


----------



## mstrelan (18/5/16)

Ferg said:


> Yeah that's my plan, I thought maybe the recipe was wrong but I didn't realise the percentages varied so much. As far as dry hops go 10g/l is ok then?


I brewed the Libertine Black Ale from Brewdog and dry hopped with 12.5g/L as suggested. It's delicious, could be hoppier


----------



## Matplat (18/5/16)

Looking at all those recipes I have equated their start, middle and end addition timings to 60, 30 and 0min additions. Is that what you guys figured?


----------



## Ferg (18/5/16)

mstrelan said:


> I brewed the Libertine Black Ale from Brewdog and dry hopped with 12.5g/L as suggested. It's delicious, could be hoppier


Cheers, I just needed a bit of a sanity check!



Matplat said:


> Looking at all those recipes I have equated their start, middle and end addition timings to 60, 30 and 0min additions. Is that what you guys figured?


Yeah, that's what I'm going with on a 75min boil. Although to be fair the only reason I'm using those timings is because someone had already converted the whole lot into beersmith files... :huh:


----------

